# Asylum Ambiance



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey all Haunters,

I have been looking around the site but can not seem to find exactly what I am looking for. 

This year I am going with an Asylum Themed garage haunt, and in need of creepy/loosing your mind/consistent bass hit/voices of the crazy and damned/ with a hint of child laughter and play music...

If you are familiar with music terminology, i would like it 130-145 BPM with a half a measure long bass hit hitting every measure.

it is a lot to ask for, but anything atleast similar would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I completely understand what your asking for. I'm not sure i'd know where to find it unless you had it recorded.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't have anything recorded, I am looking music suggestions for my haunt. 

I wish I had already something like that. Lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My best suggestions would be Midnight Syndicate's Gates of Delirium and Nox Arcana's Blackthorn Asylum albums.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Garthgoyle, I am loving it! Thanks a million!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Try _Gore- Galore_ they have a nice selection of CD's, a few of which might suit your theme.

http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

The Halloween Lady, I listened to the samples and they are amazingly perfect. I am thinking about correcting and matching the tempo with my music production software to match a couple songs by Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. But wow!! 13 bucks!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking Midnight Syndicates Gates of Delerium also, but it didn't specifically meet the critereia you were looking for. Its still a great soundtrack for that theme though!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Try _Gore- Galore_ they have a nice selection of CD's, a few of which might suit your theme.
> 
> http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


Speakin' of Gore Galore- Haunt Audio seems to be no more. Anyone know the deal with that? 14 for a cd of sound efx seems a bit much, wanted to see if downloads where cheaper...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Garthgoyle, I am loving it! Thanks a million!!


Glad to be of help, pyrosaxplayer.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I could shoot you the Midnight Syndicate stuff in MP3...I have all their albums in digital format, also have an album by Nox Arcana.

email me directly: [email protected]


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Try Hexinsane at cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle.com Devil's Lulla-bye might work also


----------

